# Cuttin grass on the strip!



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## joe25DA (Apr 25, 2021)

Nothing like wheel horse...power


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't have a lawn tractor, but I (we) do have two of these. 200 cc, five-speed manual transmission, and they'll climb anything you point um at.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 14, 2021)

a new Toro Super Recycler ~ 21" walk behind... 21 lawn compound!

an incredible lawn mower.... 

runs on steady diet of


----------

